
Show HN: My interview with patio11 and other profitable side project hackers - laksmanv
http://www.sideprojectbook.com
======
factsaresacred
No https, a design that looks like it's from 2003, and a sample rendered in a
PDF!

Whatever about the content, you need to up your design and marketing game.

First impressions are key and these feels somewhere between lazy and scammy.

------
patrickbolle
Does this offer much more than the free content + interviews on
indiehackers.com

------
rahimnathwani
I signed up for the mailing list and got a message 'Success! Now check your
email to confirm your subscription.'

But 15 minutes later I haven't received an email. I've already checked my spam
folder.

EDIT: still nothing

~~~
laksmanv
hey Rahim, shoot me a quick email (firstname@gmail) and I'll send you the
book. Not sure why it's not working for you.

~~~
rahimnathwani
I'm an idiot. I was checking in 'All Mail' instead of 'Spam'. I found the
mail. Thanks!

------
tdy_err
You may see a growth in audience if you extend your site styling to support
mobile devices.

------
paul1664
I'd buy this book. Always interested in hearing how others get their products
to market with regard to work/life commitments, what the balances are,
shortcuts to market, first customers, etc.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Check out the indiehackers podcast. It has a lot of interviews with founders
working in what I consider more realistic conditions than VC financed
ventures.

------
pdq
How old is this book/interview? If I recall, Patrick sold BCC 4 years ago.

------
gloflo
WARNING: This triggers a file download (unsuspiciously named bcc.pdf)
immediately. My mobile browser downloaded it automatically.

My malware senses are tingling, tread carefully.

~~~
gcatalfamo
You might have browser prefetching enabled. Not sure this is default
behaviour.

~~~
ve55
They included the pdf in an iframe on the page, which most browsers will want
to load instantly. If a browser is configured to download PDFs instead of
render them inline, this is expected behavior.

Using an iframe is a pretty bad way to offer a PDF to viewers, but the website
definitely has quite a few strange mannerisms apart from that.

